# Media Share: HR21 mpeg2/4



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

Curious:

that Media Share can stream an mpeg2 and play natively (without transcoding) yet it can't decode an mp4 (x264/h.264) natively  Yet it decodes D* mpeg4 and mpeg2 streams  Surely the ability already exists in the HR21. Makes me wonder whether the HR is a software decoder and not a hardware? :nono2: That would certainly explain the heat the emanates from the unit.

Is it a proprietary mpeg4 codec that D* uses?


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

loungeofmusic said:


> Curious:
> 
> that Media Share can stream an mpeg2 and play natively (without transcoding) yet it can't decode an mp4 (x264/h.264) natively  Yet it decodes D* mpeg4 and mpeg2 streams  Surely the ability already exists in the HR21. Makes me wonder whether the HR is a software decoder and not a hardware? :nono2: That would certainly explain the heat the emanates from the unit.
> 
> Is it a proprietary mpeg4 codec that D* uses?


try using TVeristy works like a champ


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

dbooth said:


> try using TVeristy works like a champ


I do use it. My point was more that it is strange that the HR21 doesn't play those files natively. I'm simply trying to avoid transcoding on the fly using ffshow filters etc.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have wondered the same thing. It is definitely a hardware decoder for received signals (software would be much slower).


----------

